# طريقة إجراءات عمل محضر إصابة



## tamer safety (1 أبريل 2011)

عند وقوع إصابة لأحد العاملين يجب إتباع بعض الخطوات لضمان احتساب الإصابة للعامل المصاب ، و بعض العاملين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية يختلط عليهم الأمر بين :-
1-	المحضر الإداري بإصابات العمل 
2-	و إخطار عن وقوع إصابة عمل 
الأول يتم عمله من أصل + صورة يتضمن البيانات المشار إليها بالنموذج المرفق و يتم أخذ أقوال المصاب في حالة سماح حالته بذلك و يأخذ المصاب أصل المحضر معه ضماناً لعدم التلاعب و يتم مراجعه البيانات بالمحضر كاملة قبل التوقيع عليها .كما نشير إلى أن المحضر الإداري الخاص بالشركة لا يغنى عن عمل المحضر الرسمي للإصابة 
**********************
محضر إصابات العمل أو ما يسمى ( نموذج أ . ع . أ )
الثاني هو نموذج تابع للهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية ويتم عمله من أصل + 3 صور ( الأصل لا تنزع من السجل و تكون باللون الأبيض )
و الهدف منها حصر الإصابات التي وقعت و عمل الإحصائيات النصف سنوية منها لمكتب السلامة التابعة للمنطقة التي تقع فيها المنشأة 
النسخة الثانية 
تكون باللون السماوي و ترسل إلى المكتب الفرعي للتأمينات الاجتماعية 
و الهدف منها تسوية الوضع المالي للمصاب عند انقطاعه عن العمل ( احتساب أيام غيابه عن العمل )
النسخة الثالثة تكون باللون الأحمر و يأخذها المصاب معه للجهة العلاجية المسئولة عن علاج المصاب حتى رجوعه مرة أخرى لعمله 
النسخة الرابعة تكون باللون الأصفر و ترسل مع المصاب إلى قسم الشرطة لعمل محضر شرطة بالإصابة و أخذ بياناته كاملة ، مع حصول المصاب على إيصال أسفل هذا النموذج . 
هذه الإجراءات في الشركات و القطاعات الغير حاصلة على شهادة الايزو الخاصة بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية 18001 ، 
إجراءات آخري 
في حالة حصول الشركة على شهادة السلامة و الصحة المهنية 
يتم عمل تقرير إصابة طبقاً للمواصفة المعتمدة من الشركة و المطبقة و يكون التقرير مفصلاً و موضحاً السبب الجذري لوقوع الإصابة و كيفية تلافيه مستقبلاً و الإجراءات المتخذة و تحديد المسئولية 
( كما بالنموذج المرفق ) Accident Investigation Report
كما يتم إرفاق الصور و كروكي مكان الحادث و شهادة الشهود الحاضرين للواقعة و المشرف المباشر للعامل المصاب .
ملحوظة :
يتم ترقيم سجل الإصابات بدء من رقم 1 على السنة مثال 
أخيراً يتم متابعة حالة المصاب حتى انتهاء فترة علاجه و هذا فقط في حالة الإصابات البسيطة ( بدون عاهة مستديمة أو نسبة عجز )
في حالات العجز يتم عمل إجراءات آخري سيتم شرحها في موضوع منفصل
لتحميل النماذج من هنا http://www.4shared.com/file/5txWBp0U/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1QPh_d63/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/AMrF-9Vx/___.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخ تامر


----------



## tamer safety (5 أبريل 2011)

لا شكر على واجب 
نحن فى خدمة المنتدى و أعضاءه


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer safety (6 يناير 2012)

*أشكر كل المشاركين بالموضوع 
تحياتى لكم *


----------

